# Using copper to stop moss



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

'SeeYou' will probably have a very good answer for you, but here is my thoughts.

Shingle manufacturers use Copper in their shingles to make them algae resistant. This will PREVENT algae for a limited amount of time, but it's not meant to kill off existing algae/moss.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

i thought it was zinc strips?


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

zinc works better than copper but both will do the job. If you have a heavy growth of moss existing that should be cleaned off first.
Have you ever looked at a roof and noticed streaks of clean below pipe penetrations, can vents and chimneys? That is because they used galvanized steel flashings and the zinc from the galvanizing is eroding and washing down the roof. 
Same principle except you need it above your entire roof to be consistent.


----------



## jimpick (Dec 30, 2010)

Get some bare copper wire and run two strips the length of your roof. Put one near the peak and one about half way down the the roof. The reason for this is there usually is not enough water at the peak to make the strip effective. Then you make a small loop from a short piece of wire and connect it to the wire running the length of your roof. Take the other end and tuck it under the shingle and nail it down. Reseal the shingle and you are done.

Oh by the way copper is used in decking to do the same thing. That's why the boards are green.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

First clean the roof with a pressure washer by starting at the top of the roof and working your way down. Thoroughly scrub any moss prone areas with a push broom, and thoroughly rinse off the roof. Then install zinc strips around the peak of the roof and nail every 12’’ with galvanized roofing nails zinc is a mineral that impedes moss growth and works way better than copper. After you applied the zinc strip apply a generous coating of zinc sulfate onto your roof, using a garden sprayer. The roof must be dry before the application and do not rinse the mixture off your roof repeat this every two years and you should have a nice clean roof.


----------

